# The Open blog



## WilliamACTaylor (Jul 15, 2011)

Hi guys, I've written a short blog about The Open Championship and how English players appear to struggle.

Please read and give feedback!! Thanks!

William Taylor: Taking on the World: Why do English players continue to struggle in The Open Championship?


----------

